
Is Google another step closer to being unblocked in China? - jonknee
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/policies-politics/article/2078173/google-another-step-closer-being-unblocked-china
======
jonknee
Interesting nugget about what China wants most:

> Google Scholar, a search engine for scholarly literature, was among the
> services on Beijing’s priority list for re-entry, according to Liu, who was
> speaking to the Sunday Morning Post on the sidelines of the China’s annual
> plenary sessions in Beijing on Friday.

